# wpa_supplicant doesn't start with init scripts

## Mroofka

Hi

I've changed my notebook and my wifi connection doesn't work. net.wlan0 init script seems no to run wpa_supplicant at all:

if I start manually wifi works fine

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

dhcpd wlan0

```

cat /etc/init.d/net

```
#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" ) 
```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

```

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 *  Cannot add provide 'net', as a service with the same name exists!                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[20494]: version 5.2.8 starting

dhcpcd[20494]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

```

Any advices?

Pozdrawiam

Mrooka

----------

## DONAHUE

if you are now on baselayout2 and openrc the nomenclature has changed:

modules="wpa_supplicant" 

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext" 

config_wlan0="dhcp"

edit /etc/conf.d/rc to  *Quote:*   

> RC_VERBOSE="yes"

  and get more information from 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

like  *Quote:*   

> * Starting wlan0
> 
>  *   Loading networking modules for wlan0
> 
>  *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename ifplugd wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4
> ...

 

----------

## j-kidd

Do you have net-wireless/wireless-tools installed?

----------

## j-kidd

Ignore my previous post. I had the same problem, and fixed it by changing /sbin/wpa_supplicant to /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant in /lib64/rc/init.d/nettree

----------

